# Psych - Lassiter's arm?



## MitchO (Nov 7, 2003)

Did I miss why they explained why Lassiter's arm has been in a sling for most of this season of _Psych_? I thought maybe something happened to the actor and they were going to write it in, but then a few episodes ago I thought the hand looked clearly fake in one scene. I don't see anything under the actor or the show on IMDB or Wiki, so I'm confused.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Maybe it was shot by Skeet Ulrich in the season finale of Jericho?

Greg


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Didn't he get shot or in a car wreck or something? I thought it tied into a particular episode's plot.


----------



## Sir_winealot (Nov 18, 2000)

I thought he had been shot, while in a car wreck.



My guess, it wasn't tied into an episode at all but was due to an off-camera injury.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Ah... http://www.tv.com/psych/show/59369/...on-lassiters-arm/topic/76782-843085/msgs.html



> just to confirm, a user on the IMDb forum works on the production of Psych in Vancouver. Here's his quote:
> 
> "Tim had been mountain biking one morning prior to working, and fell, breaking his collar bone. So they decided to write it into the show. You'll eventually find out what happened to Lassie, keep watching"


----------



## MitchO (Nov 7, 2003)

Well, considering there is only one more episode, I guess we'll find out tonight 

Thanks, TA.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

I remember in the first episode it showed up in, someone was warned not to ask Lassiter about what happened. I've been waiting for an explanation since.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Zevida said:


> I remember in the first episode it showed up in, someone was warned not to ask Lassiter about what happened. I've been waiting for an explanation since.


Ditto. Season finale on Friday, I'm assuming we'll find out then.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Glad I'm not the only one who has been wondering about this.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Apparently I'm special enough to fabricate explanations in my mind. That's pretty sweet.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

TAsunder said:


> Apparently I'm special enough to fabricate explanations in my mind. That's pretty sweet.


Someone's clearly on crack!


----------



## MitchO (Nov 7, 2003)

They didn't explain it in the finale. =/


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Yeah, no one even commented that the sling was gone!


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

MitchO said:


> They didn't explain it in the finale. =/


As stated in the other Psych thread:

I wonder if it gets mentioned in a "psych out moment" on the USA website?

I've never been a fan of "you have to go to the website to see bloopers or unaired scenes",
TV should be on TV.

phox


----------



## Warren (Oct 18, 2001)

phox_mulder said:


> As stated in the other Psych thread:
> 
> I wonder if it gets mentioned in a "psych out moment" on the USA website?
> 
> ...


 thwy started doing this oon mythbusters. "To see the stuff we filmed that couldn't fit in the show like adam being buried go to are website"

I don't wanna go to your ****ing website. I am watching the show on TV not the computer.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Warren said:


> I don't wanna go to your ****ing website. I am watching the show on TV not the computer.


But it was never going to be in the show, so why does it bother you (who wouldn't have seen it anyway) if they give other people the opportunity to see outtakes on the web site?


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

It's only a problem if things on the show later depend on stuff we didn't learn on the show. I doubt that'll be a problem with Mythbusters -- they're not big on "story arcs" -- but Heroes and Lost have edged close to that line. (Some would say Lost crossed it, by answering an in-show mystery outside the show. Would they never have answered it in the show anyway? If so, I'm not upset they answered it outside the show, I'm just upset they set it up in the show and didn't answer it.)


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Hunter Green said:


> (Some would say Lost crossed it, by answering an in-show mystery outside the show.


Oh oh ... did I miss something? I hadn't heard of this ...


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

windracer said:


> Oh oh ... did I miss something? I hadn't heard of this ...


Please use spoilers, I haven't finished the last season of Lost.

tk


----------



## Warren (Oct 18, 2001)

they should put it in another episode.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

windracer said:


> Oh oh ... did I miss something? I hadn't heard of this ...


It wasn't last season, it was the season before that. Over the summer they ran an online game (you know, with clues that are text messaged, and all that stuff). In it they revealed


Spoiler



what the numbers mean


The producers said they were never going to reveal that within the show, because it would be kind of boring, and the mystery turns out to not be that important to the main plotline.

I didn't play the game but you can easily find this info out on the internet; for example Wikipedia had a complete synopsis IIRC.


----------



## cvillacci (May 18, 2004)

So what do the numbers in LOST mean?


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

pendragn said:


> Please use spoilers, I haven't finished the last season of Lost.
> 
> tk


Iowa is soooo behind the times.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Damn all you people.

I'd been watching Psych and hadn't paid attention to Lasseter's arm. Now I can't stop looking at it.

Greg


----------

